# what to wear with a dark charcoal suit?



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm finding this a little frustrating. I've attended various fundraisers/formal events in the past year or so and invariably wear something 'safe' with my charcoal suit. by safe I mean I end up wearing a white spread collar shirt and maybe a neutral colored tie like dark gray. I guess it really depends on the time of year but this time around I want something that isn't so dull. I have nothing against white shirts, in fact, when I don't want to put too much thought into how to color coordinate I go with the above mentioned color options. I'll be attending another fundraiser next week and don't want to look like every joe shmoe out there, so what are my options?

my suit is a dark charcoal gray, almost looks black. I don't really have any other suits so I don't have much to work with. I have a decent variety of ties and tie colors, except reds. I was thinking of sporting a maroon tie this time around....or perhaps I should go with a light blue dress shirt and dark navy tie? I don't know if these colors would look out of place with a dark charcoal suit but in my mind that seem ok. i'd more than likely wear a pocket square as well. anyone have any sartorial advice for me? I want to look sharp without looking like i'm trying too hard. my guess is that the majority of people attending the fundraiser will just be wearing your basic suit/tie combos, whereas, i'd like a little more flair, hence the pocket square addition.


----------



## Top Guns (Apr 29, 2010)

I find that having a charcoal suit is a great opportunity to get creative with both shirts and ties. Charcoal being a neutral color invites great color coordination. You can look into different colored shirts, stripes, even checks. Just work from suit to shirt to tie when coordinating.

With a plain white shirt you have an even broader palette to choose from in selecting a tie. With both the white and the charcoal being neutral you do almost anything with your tie. A patterned or solid tie will coordinate well, and in almost any color. When you introduce different colors in your shirt, then you have to start taking care to coordinate the tie primarily to the shirt colors, and secondarily to the suit color.

As for the pocket square, in a plain white shirt you can play it safe with a plain white pocket square--very conservative. However, you can coordinate the major color in your tie with the pocket square. I would avaoid choosing a matching tie and pocket square set as this can be viewed by some to be a fashion faux pas.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's a couple of pictures from last year showing shirts and ties that I like to wear with my charcoal suit.

I realize that most here don't like a buttondown collar with suits, but you get the idea. The second shirt is light gray, a favorite of mine with charcoal, and the smudge is on the mirror not the suit. Keep in mind that I'm a little more conservative than most here when it comes to wearing a suit. :icon_smile:

You probably would want to add a pocket square also.



















Cruiser


----------



## aspiringadult (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice dimples Cruiser (on the ties). What kind of knots are those?


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Wear a pink shirt and a paisley tie.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com
www.chipp2.com/blog/


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

paul winston said:


> Wear a pink shirt and a paisley tie.
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors
> www.chipp2.com
> www.chipp2.com/blog/


Here in Canada where we walk to school barefoot in snow while enjoying a good chaw on a slab of back bacon, later followed by bashing our mates teeth in while playing schoolyard hockey at recess, we (OK, I) never wear pink shirts with gray suits. This 20 post sartorial expert suggests a deep red and black/charcoal pattern tie with a crisp white shirt and white pocket square. Very elegant and receives many compliments. Pics to follow.

_Mind you, if I could pull it off the pink thing I probably would_.

Blair


----------



## FrontHeadlock (Dec 1, 2009)

I actually really like a lavender shirt with a gray suit.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

gaseousclay said:


> I'm finding this a little frustrating. I've attended various fundraisers/formal events in the past year or so and invariably wear something 'safe' with my charcoal suit. by safe I mean I end up wearing a white spread collar shirt and maybe a neutral colored tie like dark gray. I guess it really depends on the time of year but this time around I want something that isn't so dull. I have nothing against white shirts, in fact, when I don't want to put too much thought into how to color coordinate I go with the above mentioned color options. I'll be attending another fundraiser next week and don't want to look like every joe shmoe out there, so what are my options?
> 
> my suit is a dark charcoal gray, almost looks black. I don't really have any other suits so I don't have much to work with. I have a decent variety of ties and tie colors, except reds. I was thinking of sporting a maroon tie this time around....or perhaps I should go with a light blue dress shirt and dark navy tie? I don't know if these colors would look out of place with a dark charcoal suit but in my mind that seem ok. i'd more than likely wear a pocket square as well. anyone have any sartorial advice for me? I want to look sharp without looking like i'm trying too hard. my guess is that the majority of people attending the fundraiser will just be wearing your basic suit/tie combos, whereas, i'd like a little more flair, hence the pocket square addition.


For a start you either have other suits or you don't. The start of your second paragraph is confusing.

Charcoal is as neutral a background as you can get and any colour solid/striped shirt goes with that. Perhaps avoid bright red but blues, pinks etc fine. As for ties exactly the same follows: Obviously it needs to go with the shirt but, that apart, the world is your oyster. If you have doubts don't ask here, look at what others do and emulate combinations you like: After all you have to be comfortable wearing it, no one else.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

paul winston said:


> Wear a pink shirt and a paisley tie.
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors
> www.chipp2.com
> www.chipp2.com/blog/


+1

BIG fan of paisley and pinks. Purple may be more comfortable for men of a certain age who aren't ok with wearing pink. I've personally found that with dark charcoal, a lavender or lilac shirt with a tie that has darker purple. I have a lilac striped white shirt and a dark purple paisley John W. Nordstrom tie that is probably my favorite combo.


----------



## Pembers (May 3, 2010)

I like bottle-green ties with grey suits. In my head a green grenadine with a blue-bengal stripe shirt looks nice, although it's not something I've ever tried. Looks good with a white shirt, too.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

A dark-gray suit (solid, I presume) goes with nearly any shirt and tie combo. It's the _carte blanche _of suits. Seriously, it's hard to go wrong. I think a maroon tie is a very good choice.


----------

